# Tires for Hurst Wheels



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello gents. I just came across a set of Hurst wheels for my 65’ GTO. They are the original factory spec 14 x 6 wheels. I figure with my Arkansas hillbilly rithametic that I need a 225 70/14 tire. Does anybody here run anything different or can recommend a good brand of tire for these Hurst wheels? Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that's the perfect choice. I run that size on both GTO's.....on 14X6 rims on the '65. (Ralley One's). They are the stock diameter and won't throw your speedometer off. Silvertown Redlines are what I'm running, and they look great and ride/handle great, but are $$$$. The best _looking_ are the bias ply reproductions, but they drive and handle terribly.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Yeah, thats about what I figured. And you are right about the cost of those Silvertowns. Are they Silver Belted Radials instead of Steel?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice score on the Hurst wheels, don't see them too often.


----------



## Bill H (Aug 4, 2013)

I've got the Firestone Wide Oval Redlines on mine. They look good, but car is still new to me so I can't say how they drive.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, Bill, with looks like that, who CARES how they drive! Great looking car!


----------

